# [geloest] fsck.ext3 meldet korrupten Superblock - cryptsetup

## solos

Hallo!

Ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt und dabei gleich mal verschlüsselt, leider bekomme ich beim Booten die eine Fehlermeldung.

Dieses Problem haben mehrere die eine Vollverschlüsselung mit crytsetup vorgenommen haben wie man in dem englischen Thread hier lesen kann (letzter Beitrag auf der Seite!). Daraus habe ich auch mal dieses Bild verlinkt, was genau zutrifft.

Folgender Aufbau:

```

hdb1 --> /boot

hdb2 --> swap

hdb3 --> /

```

Nach dem Einschalten erscheint ganz normal grub und ich kann Gentoo auswählen...

```
timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title  gentoo crypt test

root (hd0,0)

kernel /mykernel root=/dev/hdb3

initrd /initramfs-crypt

```

Der Kernel und die initramfs werden gefunden und geladen, danach kommt die Eingabe zur LUKS Passphrase...

Allerdings mit 'mount' Fehlermeldung wie man sieht:

```
mount: no /etc/mtab

mount: no /etc/mtab

mount: no /etc/mtab

Enter LUKS passphrase:
```

Nach dem erfolgreichen Eingeben der Passphrase bootet das Systen weiter und stoppt schliesslich mit dem oben im Bild gezeigten fsck.ext3 Superblock Problem.

```

 * Remounting root filesystem read-only ...

 * Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/root

/dev/mapper/root:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue): 
```

Meine fstab sieht wie folgt aus:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/mapper/swap   none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/mapper/root   /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es am init Script liegt...

```
#!/bin/sh

export PATH=/bin

umask 0077

mount -t proc proc /proc

mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /dev

busybox --install -s

mdev -s

echo /bin/mdev > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

# tty fix

rm /dev/tty

ln -s /dev/console /dev/tty

while [ ! -e /dev/mapper/root ] ; do

   sleep 2

   cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hdb3 root

done

mount /dev/mapper/root /new-root

cryptsetup -c blowfish -h sha256 -d /dev/urandom create swap /dev/hdb2 

mkswap /dev/mapper/swap

swapon /dev/mapper/swap

echo > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

umount -l /proc /sys /dev

exec switch_root /new-root /sbin/init
```

...da bei der Passphrase schon wegen der /etc/mtab gemeckert wird.

Ist in dem Script evtl. ein Fehler oder woran könnte es liegen?

Vielen Dank für Antworten und schöne Grüße

solos

EDIT:

Was ich vorhin vergessen habe: Die Partition lässt sich mithilfe einer LiveCD und cryptsetup manuell öffnen und mounten. Das Dateisystem ist also definitiv NICHT defekt!Last edited by solos on Sat Mar 01, 2008 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Helfen kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht bringt dich ja http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt weiter

----------

## tamiko

in deinem Skript verstehe ich die Zeile

```
cryptsetup -c blowfish -h sha256 -d /dev/urandom create swap /dev/hdb2
```

nicht.

Ich hätte etwas in der Art

```
-c blowfish-lrw-benbi
```

, also [Cipheralgo]-[ModeOfOperation] erwartet.

Könntest du mal posten:

- was für einen Algorithmus du für die Verschlüsselung der Root-Partition verwendest.

- welche cryptsetup-Version du zur Verfügung hast, und welche auf der Live-CD 'drauf ist.

Bei mir laufen sowohl ein Mapping mit aes-xts-plain, als auch eines mit aes-lrw-benbi seit Monaten ohne Probleme.

/edit:

Mir fallen da noch ein paar Probleme ein:

* Sinnvoll wäre es die Startparameter des Kernels an init zu übergeben. (Habe aktuell kein Gentoo zur Hand, aber im Link zu dm-crypt müsste es in einem der Skripte auftauchen.)

* auf der entschlüsselten Root-Partition sollten auch alle dev-Knoten vorhanden sein (Gibt es insbesonere ein /dev/mapper/root ?)

* die /etc/fstab in der entschlüsselten Root-Partition sollte natürlich auch die richtige Root-Partition beinhalten (Dies ist /dev/mapper/root, nicht /dev/hdax]

/edit2:

Hach - ich lese es gerade:

```
fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/root 

```

Also mach dich mal an Punkt 2 meiner Anmerkung, dann sollte es funktionieren  :Very Happy: 

Also via Live-CD in der entschlüsselten Root-Partition /dev/ mit sinnvollen Geräten füttern (insbesondere /dev/mapper/root)

Geht am einfachsten mit

```
cp -a /dev/* /entschluesselte/Partition/dev/
```

----------

## solos

Erstmal Danke für die Hinweise euch beiden!

Ich habe die initramfs erst nach einer anderen Seite gebaut, allerdings kam mir das Script da schon komisch vor, deshalb habe ich das Ganze sicherheitshalber nochmal nach dieser Anleitung gemacht.

Nun erhalte ich eine andere Fehlermeldung:

```
Failed to execute /linuxrc

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
```

Wenn ich in der grub config das rdinit zu init ändere kommt wiederum eine andere Meldung, allerdings steht in dem HowTo auch ausdrücklich das es rdinit sein muss.

Deine anderen Ratschläge habe ich aber natürlich vorher auch befolgt:

 *Quote:*   

> in deinem Skript verstehe ich die Zeile
> 
> ```
> cryptsetup -c blowfish -h sha256 -d /dev/urandom create swap /dev/hdb2
> ```
> ...

 

Das Script habe ich mir von einer andere Seite besorgt und etwas umgeändert da es gpg verschlüsselte keyfiles beinhaltete. Das mit dem swap ist mir auch aufgefallen, funktioniert so aber. Hatte ich eh vor zu ändern, allerdings wollte ich erstmal so wenig wie möglich an dem Script ändern, damit ich dort Fehler ausschließen kann, aber danke für den Hinweis!

Ich verwende jetzt das linuxrc und devmap_mknod.sh Script von der obigen Seite.

 *Quote:*   

> Könntest du mal posten:
> 
> - was für einen Algorithmus du für die Verschlüsselung der Root-Partition verwendest.
> 
> - welche cryptsetup-Version du zur Verfügung hast, und welche auf der Live-CD 'drauf ist.

 

- twofish-cbc-essiv:sha256

- Die Version in meiner initramfs ist die 1.0.3, gesaugt von hier

 Die Version auf der liveCD ist auch 1.0.3.

 *Quote:*   

> * Sinnvoll wäre es die Startparameter des Kernels an init zu übergeben. (Habe aktuell kein Gentoo zur Hand, aber im Link zu dm-crypt müsste es in einem der Skripte auftauchen.)

 

Jepp, habe ich bei der Variante auch versucht:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title gentoo crypt test

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /mykernel root=/dev/ram0 rdinit=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/mapper/root

    initrd /initramfs-crypt
```

 *Quote:*   

> * auf der entschlüsselten Root-Partition sollten auch alle dev-Knoten vorhanden sein (Gibt es insbesonere ein /dev/mapper/root ?)

 

Jepp, alles identisch und vorhanden.

 *Quote:*   

> * die /etc/fstab in der entschlüsselten Root-Partition sollte natürlich auch die richtige Root-Partition beinhalten (Dies ist /dev/mapper/root, nicht /dev/hdax]

 

Ist auf /dev/mapper/root gesetzt, siehe fstab im ersten Post.

 *Quote:*   

> Hach - ich lese es gerade:
> 
> ```
> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/root 
> 
> ...

 

War leider schon vorhanden, daher liegt es leider nicht daran.

Ich habe ja jetzt die Vorgehensweise der initramfs Erstellung gewechselt, ich hoffe ich verwirre euch damit nicht  :Wink: 

Welche Scripte verwendest du denn in deiner initramfs? Evtl. könntest du mir mal deinen Aufbau der initramfs und deine Scripte posten. Irgendwie bin ich zu doof das zu erstellen  :Sad: 

Gruß

solos

----------

## tamiko

Zu einem initramfs habe ich keine Erfahrung und kann ich nicht helfen.

Ich habe ein initrd am Laufen, mit devmap_mknod.sh.

Dabei musst du zusehen, dass in /sys /bin /sbin alle notwendigen Binaries und Bibliotheken vorhanden sind.

Mal ein Auszug, was ich für Dateien habe:

```
ramdisk # ls

bin  dev  etc  lib  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin

ramdisk # ls bin

bash  cat  chroot  cryptsetup  echo  gpg  ls  mkdir  mknod  mount  rm  sed  sh  sleep  umount

ramdisk # ls dev

console  hda1  hda5  md  null  sda  sda1  sda2  sdb  sdb1  sdb2  sdc  sdc1  sdc2  tty

ramdisk # ls etc

fstab

ramdisk # ls lib

ld-2.6.1.so      libattr.so.1      libc-2.6.1.so         libdl.so.2           libpthread.so.0  libuuid.so.1.2

ld-linux.so.2    libattr.so.1.1.0  libc.so.6             libncurses.so.5      librt-2.6.1.so

libacl.so.1      libblkid.so.1     libdevmapper.so.1.02  libncurses.so.5.6    librt.so.1

libacl.so.1.1.0  libblkid.so.1.0   libdl-2.6.1.so        libpthread-2.6.1.so  libuuid.so.1

ramdisk # ls sbin

blockdev  cryptsetup  devmap_mknod.sh  init  pivot_root
```

Dies sollte in der deutschen Anleitung ausführlich erklärt sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Grub überredet man dann in der Regel via:

```
title gentoo crypt test 

    root (hd0,0) 

    kernel /mykernel root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 rw

    initrd /initramfs-crypt

    boot
```

zu starten. (Man beachte das boot  :Very Happy:  )

Ich habe dann folgendes Skript als

```
/sbin/init
```

 zum starten:

```
#!/bin/sh

ROOT_DEV=/dev/hda1

ROOT_MAP=root

export PATH=/bin:/sbin

mount -t proc proc /proc

CMDLINE=`cat /proc/cmdline`

sh /sbin/devmap_mknod.sh

if [ $? -ne 0 ] ; then

        echo "! Creation of /dev/mapper/control failed"

        exit 0

fi

count=0

sesam=1

while [ ${sesam} -ne 0 ] ; do

        if [ "$count" = "3" ] ; then

                echo "! Wrong password."

                exit 0

        fi

        count=$(( $count + 1 ))

        gpg --quiet --homedir / --logger-file /dev/null --decrypt /Schluessel | cryptsetup luksOpen ${ROOT_DEV} ${ROOT_MAP}

        # oder entscprechende Zeile...

        sesam=$?

done

mount /dev/mapper/${ROOT_MAP} /mnt

if [ $? -ne 0 ] ; then

        # Fehler beim Mounten

        echo "! Mounting root failed"

        cryptsetup luksClose ${ROOT_MAP}

        exit 0

fi

umount /proc

cd /mnt

mkdir initrd

pivot_root . initrd

exec chroot . /bin/sh <<- EOF >/dev/console 2>&1

umount initrd

rm -rf initrd

blockdev --flushbufs /dev/ram0

echo "@ Exec /sbin/init ${CMDLINE}"

exec /sbin/init ${CMDLINE}

EOF
```

Bitte an entsprechender Stelle sinnvoll anpassen.

Btw:

Ich wüsste nicht warum, du im Startskript bereits eine Swap-Partition brauchst.

Wenn du genug RAM hast, verzichte doch einfach aus sie - falls nicht, ist 

```
/etc/conf.d/dmcrypt
```

 das Zauberwort. (Und nebenbei imho der saubere Weg diese einzubinden.)

Da du es aber schaffst, sowohl die Partition zu entschlüsseln, als auch dort hinein zu booten,  nehme ich immer noch an, dass in /dev auf der verschlüsselten Partition irgendetwas nicht stimmt.

Eventuell nochmal den Ordner löschen und durch eine Funktionsfähige Kopie ersetzen?

----------

## solos

So, ich habe jetzt endlich den Fehler gefunden der mich daran gehindert hat eine initrd zu nutzen. Ganz simpel... bei dem copy&paste ist mir ein Leerzeichen vor das #!/bin/sh in dem init Script gerutscht.  peinlich...  :Embarassed: 

Ok, also Fehler behoben, gebootet und... genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie mit der initramfs. 

```
 * Remounting root filesystem read-only ...

 * Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/root

/dev/mapper/root:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):
```

Das kann doch nicht sein. Ich kann jetzt mit Augen zu initrd, iniramfs, init Scripte aus dem Kopf schreiben und und und...

Aber die Meldung bleibt gleich.

Ich habe mir dann nochmal dein Tipp mit dem /dev Verzeichnis zu Herzen genommen und auf der verschlüsselten Partition den /dev Ordner komplett gelöscht und mit dem Inhalt des /dev Ordners der liveCD ersetzt, auch hier leider keine Änderung.

Außerdem habe ich in der initrd (bzw. initramfs) den /dev Ordner ebenfalls komplett mit allem gefüllt. Auch hier brachte es nichts.

Wenigstens kann ich jetzt aber das init Script ausschliessen, da ich zwei verschiedene verwendet habe und immer die gleiche Meldung kommt.

Woran könnte das denn noch liegen? Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln.   :Shocked: 

Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich das Ganze auf hdb und nicht auf hda versuche und cryptsetup damit durcheinander kommt?

Aber vielen Dank für die Ausführlichen Infos! Das mit der /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt und dem swap wusste ich noch nicht.

Grüße

solos

EDIT

Ich habe gerade im englischen Forum den folgenden Text gefunden, den jemand bei seiner (gleichen) Fehlermeldung gepostet hat:

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: nevermind, it is fixed now after a full deep update of word and etc-update, it might have been just an etc-update issue (as in, I never ran it after emerging device-mapper and updating udev) but I don't quite remember, it's sorted now anyway

 

Klingt vielversprechend... scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein. Ich teste das mal und melde mich obs geklappt hat oder nicht.

----------

## solos

 *solos wrote:*   

> EDIT
> 
> Ich habe gerade im englischen Forum den folgenden Text gefunden, den jemand bei seiner (gleichen) Fehlermeldung gepostet hat:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Edit: nevermind, it is fixed now after a full deep update of word and etc-update, it might have been just an etc-update issue (as in, I never ran it after emerging device-mapper and updating udev) but I don't quite remember, it's sorted now anyway 
> ...

 

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.. hat leider nichts gebracht. mein System ist auf dem aktuellesten Stand und die conf files in /etc sind auch aktualisiert.

Womit ich wieder am Anfang wäre. jemand noch eine Idee was das sein könnte?

----------

## tamiko

mhm.

Stimmen die Major und Minor-Number des /dev/mapper/root devices?

Diese Fehlermeldung sollte definitiv nur auftauchen, wenn das Device nicht gefunden wird, also /dev/mapper/root nicht vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen   :Sad: 

----------

## solos

Hm, ich liste nochmal alles auf, vielleicht überseh ich den Fehler ja einfach immer.

Also, ich habe erstmal von der livecd gebootet, root entschlüsselt, gemountet und bekomme jetzt folgende Aussagen:

```
cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hdb3 root

mount /dev/mapper/root /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

```
livecd root # cd /dev/

livecd dev # ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         10 Mar  1 15:36 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         12 Mar  1 15:36 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Mar  1 15:36 audio -> sound/audio

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root         60 Mar  1 15:35 bus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:36 cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:36 cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 cdrom2 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 cdrom3 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 cdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 cdrw1 -> hdd

crw------- 1 root tty     5,    1 Mar  1 15:35 console

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Mar  1 15:35 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root        120 Mar  1 15:35 disk

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   63 Mar  1 15:35 dlm-control

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   10 Mar  1 15:36 dmfm

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   25 Mar  1 15:36 dmmidi1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          9 Mar  1 15:36 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Mar  1 15:35 dvdrw -> hdc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         60 Mar  1 15:35 fb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 fb0 -> fb/0

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   61 Mar  1 15:35 fbsplash

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         13 Mar  1 15:35 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    7 Mar  1 15:35 full

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Mar  1 15:36 gpmctl

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    0 Mar  1 15:35 hda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    1 Mar  1 15:35 hda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    2 Mar  1 15:35 hda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    5 Mar  1 15:35 hda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   64 Mar  1 15:35 hdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   65 Mar  1 15:35 hdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   66 Mar  1 15:35 hdb2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   67 Mar  1 15:35 hdb3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   68 Mar  1 15:35 hdb4

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,    0 Mar  1 15:35 hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,   64 Mar  1 15:35 hdd

prw------- 1 root root          0 Mar  1 15:36 initctl

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root        180 Mar  1 15:36 input

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    2 Mar  1 15:35 kmem

crw-rw---- 1 root root    1,   11 Mar  1 15:35 kmsg

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   62 Mar  1 15:35 lock_dlm_plock

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root          0 Mar  1 15:36 log

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        200 Mar  1 15:35 loop

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop0 -> loop/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop4 -> loop/4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop5 -> loop/5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop6 -> loop/6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Mar  1 15:35 loop7 -> loop/7

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         80 Mar  1 15:39 mapper

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    1 Mar  1 15:35 mem

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   18 Mar  1 15:36 midi1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        100 Mar  1 15:36 misc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Mar  1 15:36 mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         12 Mar  1 15:36 mixer1 -> sound/mixer1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         15 Mar  1 15:36 mouse -> /dev/input/mice

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    3 Mar  1 15:35 null

crw-rw---- 1 root root    1,   12 Mar  1 15:35 oldmem

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    4 Mar  1 15:35 port

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         10 Mar  1 15:35 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,    2 Mar  1 15:35 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          0 Mar  1 15:33 pts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram0 -> rd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram1 -> rd/1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram10 -> rd/10

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram11 -> rd/11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram12 -> rd/12

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram13 -> rd/13

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram14 -> rd/14

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Mar  1 15:35 ram15 -> rd/15

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram2 -> rd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram3 -> rd/3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram4 -> rd/4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram5 -> rd/5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram6 -> rd/6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram7 -> rd/7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram8 -> rd/8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 ram9 -> rd/9

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    8 Mar  1 15:35 random

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        360 Mar  1 15:35 rd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          8 Mar  1 15:36 rtc -> misc/rtc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         15 Mar  1 15:36 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         16 Mar  1 15:36 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         40 Mar  1 15:35 shm

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  231 Mar  1 15:35 snapshot

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        260 Mar  1 15:36 snd

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        180 Mar  1 15:36 sound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Mar  1 15:35 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   25 Mar  1 15:35 synth

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        120 Mar  1 15:35 tts

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,    0 Mar  1 15:44 tty

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    0 Mar  1 15:35 tty0

crw------- 1 root root    4,    1 Mar  1 15:46 tty1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   10 Mar  1 15:35 tty10

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   11 Mar  1 15:35 tty11

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   12 Mar  1 15:43 tty12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   13 Mar  1 15:35 tty13

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   14 Mar  1 15:35 tty14

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   15 Mar  1 15:35 tty15

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   16 Mar  1 15:36 tty16

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   17 Mar  1 15:35 tty17

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   18 Mar  1 15:35 tty18

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   19 Mar  1 15:35 tty19

crw------- 1 root root    4,    2 Mar  1 15:36 tty2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   20 Mar  1 15:35 tty20

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   21 Mar  1 15:35 tty21

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   22 Mar  1 15:35 tty22

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   23 Mar  1 15:35 tty23

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   24 Mar  1 15:35 tty24

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   25 Mar  1 15:35 tty25

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   26 Mar  1 15:35 tty26

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   27 Mar  1 15:35 tty27

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   28 Mar  1 15:35 tty28

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   29 Mar  1 15:35 tty29

crw------- 1 root root    4,    3 Mar  1 15:36 tty3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   30 Mar  1 15:35 tty30

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   31 Mar  1 15:35 tty31

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   32 Mar  1 15:35 tty32

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   33 Mar  1 15:35 tty33

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   34 Mar  1 15:35 tty34

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   35 Mar  1 15:35 tty35

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   36 Mar  1 15:35 tty36

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   37 Mar  1 15:35 tty37

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   38 Mar  1 15:35 tty38

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   39 Mar  1 15:35 tty39

crw------- 1 root root    4,    4 Mar  1 15:36 tty4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   40 Mar  1 15:35 tty40

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   41 Mar  1 15:35 tty41

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   42 Mar  1 15:35 tty42

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   43 Mar  1 15:35 tty43

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   44 Mar  1 15:35 tty44

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   45 Mar  1 15:35 tty45

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   46 Mar  1 15:35 tty46

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   47 Mar  1 15:35 tty47

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   48 Mar  1 15:35 tty48

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   49 Mar  1 15:35 tty49

crw------- 1 root root    4,    5 Mar  1 15:36 tty5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   50 Mar  1 15:35 tty50

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   51 Mar  1 15:35 tty51

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   52 Mar  1 15:35 tty52

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   53 Mar  1 15:35 tty53

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   54 Mar  1 15:35 tty54

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   55 Mar  1 15:35 tty55

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   56 Mar  1 15:35 tty56

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   57 Mar  1 15:35 tty57

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   58 Mar  1 15:35 tty58

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   59 Mar  1 15:35 tty59

crw------- 1 root root    4,    6 Mar  1 15:36 tty6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   60 Mar  1 15:35 tty60

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   61 Mar  1 15:35 tty61

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   62 Mar  1 15:35 tty62

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   63 Mar  1 15:35 tty63

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    7 Mar  1 15:35 tty7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    8 Mar  1 15:35 tty8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    9 Mar  1 15:35 tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   64 Mar  1 15:36 ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   65 Mar  1 15:36 ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   66 Mar  1 15:35 ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   67 Mar  1 15:35 ttyS3

cr--r--r-- 1 root root    1,    9 Mar  1 15:35 urandom

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    0 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    0 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    1 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev1.2_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    1 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev1.2_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442, 2048 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442, 2048 Mar  1 15:35 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    0 Mar  1 15:35 vcs

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    1 Mar  1 15:35 vcs1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   12 Mar  1 15:36 vcs12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    2 Mar  1 15:36 vcs2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    3 Mar  1 15:36 vcs3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    4 Mar  1 15:36 vcs4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    5 Mar  1 15:36 vcs5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    6 Mar  1 15:36 vcs6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  128 Mar  1 15:35 vcsa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  129 Mar  1 15:35 vcsa1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  140 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  130 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  131 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  132 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  133 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  134 Mar  1 15:36 vcsa6

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    5 Mar  1 15:35 zero

```

```
livecd dev # cd mapper/

livecd mapper # ls -l

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 60 Mar  1 15:35 control

brw------- 1 root root 253,  0 Mar  1 15:39 root

```

Danach dann auf der zuvor entschlüsselten und gemouteten root Partition...

```
livecd dev # cd /mnt/gentoo/dev/

livecd dev # ls -l

total 52

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         10 Feb 29 00:06 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         12 Feb 29 00:06 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Feb 29 00:06 audio -> sound/audio

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 bus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrom2 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrom3 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 cdrw1 -> hdd

crw------- 1 root tty     5,    1 Feb 29 00:01 console

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Feb 29 00:06 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 disk

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   63 Feb 29 00:01 dlm-control

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   10 Feb 29 00:02 dmfm

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   25 Feb 29 00:02 dmmidi1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          9 Feb 29 00:06 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          3 Feb 29 00:06 dvdrw -> hdc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 fb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 fb0 -> fb/0

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   61 Feb 29 00:01 fbsplash

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         13 Feb 29 00:06 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    7 Feb 29 00:01 full

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 29 00:02 gpmctl

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    0 Feb 29 00:01 hda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    1 Feb 29 00:01 hda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    2 Feb 29 00:01 hda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,    5 Feb 29 00:01 hda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   64 Feb 29 00:01 hdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   65 Feb 29 00:01 hdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   66 Feb 29 00:01 hdb2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   67 Feb 29 00:01 hdb3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk    3,   68 Feb 29 00:01 hdb4

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,    0 Feb 29 00:01 hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  22,   64 Feb 29 00:01 hdd

prw------- 1 root root          0 Feb 29 00:01 initctl

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:02 input

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    2 Feb 29 00:01 kmem

crw-rw---- 1 root root    1,   11 Feb 29 00:01 kmsg

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   62 Feb 29 00:01 lock_dlm_plock

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root          0 Feb 29 00:02 log

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 loop

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop0 -> loop/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop4 -> loop/4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop5 -> loop/5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop6 -> loop/6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          6 Feb 29 00:06 loop7 -> loop/7

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:03 mapper

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    1 Feb 29 00:01 mem

crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14,   18 Feb 29 00:02 midi1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:02 misc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 Feb 29 00:06 mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         12 Feb 29 00:06 mixer1 -> sound/mixer1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         15 Feb 29 00:06 mouse -> /dev/input/mice

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    3 Feb 29 00:01 null

crw-rw---- 1 root root    1,   12 Feb 29 00:01 oldmem

crw-r----- 1 root root    1,    4 Feb 29 00:01 port

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         10 Feb 29 00:06 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,    2 Feb 29 00:01 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 28 23:59 pts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram0 -> rd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram1 -> rd/1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram10 -> rd/10

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram11 -> rd/11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram12 -> rd/12

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram13 -> rd/13

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram14 -> rd/14

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          5 Feb 29 00:06 ram15 -> rd/15

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram2 -> rd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram3 -> rd/3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram4 -> rd/4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram5 -> rd/5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram6 -> rd/6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram7 -> rd/7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram8 -> rd/8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 ram9 -> rd/9

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    8 Feb 29 00:01 random

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 rd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          8 Feb 29 00:06 rtc -> misc/rtc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         15 Feb 29 00:06 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         16 Feb 29 00:06 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 shm

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  231 Feb 29 00:01 snapshot

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:02 snd

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:02 sound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          4 Feb 29 00:06 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   25 Feb 29 00:01 synth

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       4096 Feb 29 00:01 tts

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,    0 Feb 29 00:03 tty

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    0 Feb 29 00:01 tty0

crw------- 1 root root    4,    1 Feb 29 00:06 tty1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   10 Feb 29 00:01 tty10

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   11 Feb 29 00:01 tty11

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   12 Feb 29 00:03 tty12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   13 Feb 29 00:01 tty13

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   14 Feb 29 00:01 tty14

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   15 Feb 29 00:01 tty15

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   16 Feb 29 00:02 tty16

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   17 Feb 29 00:01 tty17

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   18 Feb 29 00:01 tty18

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   19 Feb 29 00:01 tty19

crw------- 1 root root    4,    2 Feb 29 00:02 tty2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   20 Feb 29 00:01 tty20

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   21 Feb 29 00:01 tty21

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   22 Feb 29 00:01 tty22

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   23 Feb 29 00:01 tty23

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   24 Feb 29 00:01 tty24

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   25 Feb 29 00:01 tty25

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   26 Feb 29 00:01 tty26

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   27 Feb 29 00:01 tty27

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   28 Feb 29 00:01 tty28

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   29 Feb 29 00:01 tty29

crw------- 1 root root    4,    3 Feb 29 00:02 tty3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   30 Feb 29 00:01 tty30

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   31 Feb 29 00:01 tty31

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   32 Feb 29 00:01 tty32

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   33 Feb 29 00:01 tty33

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   34 Feb 29 00:01 tty34

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   35 Feb 29 00:01 tty35

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   36 Feb 29 00:01 tty36

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   37 Feb 29 00:01 tty37

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   38 Feb 29 00:01 tty38

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   39 Feb 29 00:01 tty39

crw------- 1 root root    4,    4 Feb 29 00:02 tty4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   40 Feb 29 00:01 tty40

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   41 Feb 29 00:01 tty41

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   42 Feb 29 00:01 tty42

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   43 Feb 29 00:01 tty43

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   44 Feb 29 00:01 tty44

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   45 Feb 29 00:01 tty45

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   46 Feb 29 00:01 tty46

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   47 Feb 29 00:01 tty47

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   48 Feb 29 00:01 tty48

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   49 Feb 29 00:01 tty49

crw------- 1 root root    4,    5 Feb 29 00:02 tty5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   50 Feb 29 00:01 tty50

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   51 Feb 29 00:01 tty51

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   52 Feb 29 00:01 tty52

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   53 Feb 29 00:01 tty53

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   54 Feb 29 00:01 tty54

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   55 Feb 29 00:01 tty55

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   56 Feb 29 00:01 tty56

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   57 Feb 29 00:01 tty57

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   58 Feb 29 00:01 tty58

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   59 Feb 29 00:01 tty59

crw------- 1 root root    4,    6 Feb 29 00:02 tty6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   60 Feb 29 00:01 tty60

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   61 Feb 29 00:01 tty61

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   62 Feb 29 00:01 tty62

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,   63 Feb 29 00:01 tty63

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    7 Feb 29 00:01 tty7

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    8 Feb 29 00:01 tty8

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     4,    9 Feb 29 00:01 tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   64 Feb 29 00:02 ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   65 Feb 29 00:02 ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   66 Feb 29 00:01 ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,   67 Feb 29 00:01 ttyS3

cr--r--r-- 1 root root    1,    9 Feb 29 00:01 urandom

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    0 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    0 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    1 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev1.2_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442,    1 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev1.2_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442, 2048 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  442, 2048 Feb 29 00:01 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    0 Feb 29 00:01 vcs

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    1 Feb 29 00:01 vcs1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   12 Feb 29 00:02 vcs12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    2 Feb 29 00:02 vcs2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    3 Feb 29 00:02 vcs3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    4 Feb 29 00:02 vcs4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    5 Feb 29 00:02 vcs5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,    6 Feb 29 00:02 vcs6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  128 Feb 29 00:01 vcsa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  129 Feb 29 00:01 vcsa1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  140 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  130 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  131 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  132 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  133 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  134 Feb 29 00:02 vcsa6

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,    5 Feb 29 00:01 zero

```

```
livecd dev # cd mapper/

livecd mapper # ls -l

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 60 Feb 29 00:01 control

brw------- 1 root root 253,  0 Feb 29 00:03 root

```

Also wie man sieht ist alles identisch. Ist ja auch kein Wunder da ich den Ordner komplett kopiert habe. Die Major und Minor Nummern stimmen mit denen der livecd überein.

Da ich auf der Platte sowieso keine Daten drauf habe werde ich nachher nochmal eine Neuinstallation machen. Wenn das nichts hilft bau ich die Festplatte aus und versuchs als hda... man hat ja noch 2 Tage Semesterferien  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

solos

EDIT 01.03.08 16:29

Es geht!!!  :Smile: 

Kein wunder das er /dev/mapper/root nicht gefunden hat... device-mapper war auf der verschlüsselten root Partition gar nicht installiert. Ich habe meine initramfs vorher gebaut und brauchte daher cryptsetup, busybox und co gar nich emergen, daher ist mir das auch nie aufgefallen. Peinlich peinlich...   :Embarassed: 

@tamiko

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen und deine Geduld  :Wink: 

----------

## tamiko

 :Very Happy: 

Freut mich, dass es läuft.

Dann noch viel Erfolg bei der abschließenden Konfiguration.

Grüße,

Tamiko

----------

